# casting line microwave



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

I seen big Lou this weekend and I told him that I reported About the toothpaste cap on the end of the magknob for controlling the microwave in the line when u launched that 6oz weight for a distance cast. He told me that they didn't believe it did they .


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

????? Have no idea what you're trying to say.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I think it was an attempt at humor.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Someone please translate.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

ellisredfish said:


> Someone please translate.


^^^^^please^^^^^^^


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Purdy sure he was referring to something about Lou McEachern
http://www.beaumontenterprise.com/n...-fishing-line-clear-4593298.php#photo-4768486


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Crazy! Thanks for posting that Goags and I sure miss game day in the dome.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link Jerry. I guess I have to retract my earlier post....


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*Does this explain if not as the aggie*

This is about the American tackle casting micro guide that most of u thought was a fluke. When explained that he used a 350 ultra mag Garcia reel with a tooth paste cap glued to the mag knob on the reel to dial out the microwave in the line between the reel and the stripper after a six oz. Weight was launched off the end of that rod.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I still don't understand. Maybe a picture would help.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Pat, read the link that Jerry posted.... There are pictures and a story to read.


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

gawd dang!!!!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I remember when it happened, I just don't understand the toothpaste cap.
Pat


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Not sure I understand why this makes the microwave casting guide so good. Are you saying the long distance competition casters are going to take the toothpaste caps off the Abu and put the microwave guides on their 13ft Zziplex?


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm saying if u build a fishing rod without a micro stripper guide on your casting Rod u need to see him cast. Like he said in the first post he said y'all would not believe it. Why I brought this up is that if u see him cast it show how strong the microwave is in the line. Yes he will change the guides if it would help his distance,not remove the cap, he is in to distance not bling. Pat I didn't think u would understand.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I understand long casting and I understand the microwave guide system. I just don't know about the toothpaste cap.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

QTRODS said:


> This is about the American tackle casting micro guide that most of u thought was a fluke. When explained that he used a 350 ultra mag Garcia reel with a tooth paste cap glued to the mag knob on the reel to dial out the microwave in the line between the reel and the stripper after a six oz. Weight was launched off the end of that rod.


I'm confused; from what I've read, he uses the tooth paste cap glued on the magnetic brake control on the reel itself. He then will adjust the brake on the side to control backlash and run away line to make the cast as smooth as possible. The wave off the reel is also largely caused as a result of the fact they don't use a gathering point (can't think of the name of it) on these reels. I also see that they don't use a double guide microwave set up like you propose to control the wave or seine of the line. How exactly does this translate to something related to micro waves.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

The microwave guides have just been invented. The casting are steel in prototype. They are not in manufacturing yet so I just use this setup for know. thats what the microwave setup does it smooths the line out down the rod. That what he's doing with the cap smoothing out the microwave caused by the line coming off the reel from side to side. The gathering point is the level wind on the reel. They take it off to reduce drag.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

This keeps getting more confusing so I am going to leave it alone.
Pat


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

The casting Microwave guides are in stock at Swampland and ready to ship now and has been for the last four weeks.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

The point is that the mag brake and the microwave guide are dealing with different issues. If a long distance caster used the microwave guide, I think he would still be stealing the Colgate cap.


----------



## CroakerJO (Mar 16, 2011)

I could be wrong but I think ya'll are talking about two different things. QTRODS is talking about the small wave that develops in the line when casting for distance with a round reel. The small (micro) wave can be controlled during the cast by adjusting the mag knob. Adding the toothpaste cap makes it easier to reach and adjust the knob while the weight is in the air. Is that a fair translation?


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

CroakerJO, yes that's the purpose of the cap, it's just easier to turn while the line is in flight. And it's not used like that in normal use, normally just set it and forget it. He is comparing it to the new microwave guides that control the line through the stripper. Two separate issues.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*I'm just trying to help but some people are just dence*

Jay for someone whose never caught a fish why are u in this discussion. For u two year rod builder let me explain it again. The point is I'm trying to make a point. I'm not about to tell Lu what he needs to put on his rod. I will suggest to modified the back guide for better transition into the other guides and see if it gets more distance. But,but what I'm trying to explain is there is a microwave in the small casting rod that u don't see, but when u see a distance caster cast it is very distinctive. The microwave guides sort of works like the toothpaste cap they automatically control the microwave in the line on a small casting rod for better distance.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok, I got ya now. They don't make toothpaste caps like they used to so I had to use Visine.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm sorry Bennie, I couldn't resist.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

I couldnt either


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

jaycook said:


> I'm sorry Bennie, I couldn't resist.


U really got me with this one . Next time please use a toothpaste cap the eye medician cap is not near strong enough...........peace man


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

All in good fun.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

10-4 less have some peace. I will try to cage that ego of mine. Which really makes me stupid sometimes! This means I apologize for the harsh remarks I made towards u. That was not fair.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Peace sounds good. No worries. It's water under the bridge. Let's go build some rods.


----------

